# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νεος client στο Ψυχικο στο Αττικο Αλσος

## mavro21r

Εμαθα για την υπαρξη του δικτυου και θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν καποια παιδια κοντα μου να με ενημερωσουν και να με βοηθησουν να κανω σκαναρισμα!! Το σπιτι μου βρισκεται συνορα Ψυχικου Αμπελοκηπων στο Αττικο Αλσος λιγο πιο κατω απο το καφε Zeppelin!! Ευχαριστω..

----------


## enaon

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=72 

Πρέπει να είσαι 2-3 στενά πιο πάνω απο εμένα  ::

----------


## dti

> Εμαθα για την υπαρξη του δικτυου και θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν καποια παιδια κοντα μου να με ενημερωσουν και να με βοηθησουν να κανω σκαναρισμα!! Το σπιτι μου βρισκεται συνορα Ψυχικου Αμπελοκηπων στο Αττικο Αλσος λιγο πιο κατω απο το καφε Zeppelin!! Ευχαριστω..


Καλωσήλθες! Είσαι σε σημείο, με πολύ καλές προοπτικές. 
Αν έχεις όρεξη (και με τη βοήθεια των παλαιοτέρων και πολύ έμπειρων της περιοχής), μπορείς να βάλεις κι εσύ το λιθαράκι σου στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.

----------

